
The Maddening Struggling to Make Robo-Cars Safe, and Prove It - sethbannon
https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwjayojAuaLfAhUWJDQIHcPgBJ0QzPwBegQIARAC&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.wired.com%2Fstory%2Fzoox-self-driving-cars-safety%2F&psig=AOvVaw08bjTss5SfhLQcryaPJ_26&ust=1544984391690963
======
masonic
Please don't use redirection links to shroud the actual destination.

